# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Du lịch Sapa: Thắng cố A Quỳnh Sapa

## hangnt

THẮNG CỐ A QUỲNH SAPA
_Địa chỉ: Số 015, đường Thạch Sơn, thị trấn Sapa, tỉnh Lào Cai
Điện thoại: 0203 871 555 ; Fax: 0203 872 136
Website: fansipansapa.com.com/dac-san-tai-sa-pa.html_

Nằm ở trung tâm thị trấn du lịch Sapa Với không gian rộng, ấm cúng cho 120 thực khách Nhà hàng A Quỳnh phục vụ những món ăn đặc trưng truyền thống của Sapa, vùng núi cao. Mang một phong cách độc đáo có một không hai tại Sapa. Chắc chắn sẽ để lại cho bạn những ấn tượng sâu sắc sau chuyến du lịch Sapa. Bạn hãy ghé thăm và cảm nhận.
*
Các món ăn đặc biệt*


Lẩu thắng cốLẩu các mónCá hồi Sapa ( nướng, lẩu gỏi)Lợn Bản các mónGà bản các mónRau sạch Sapa các mónThit hun khói.........


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## hoahongxanh

Nhà hàng này món ăn nhìn không hấp dẫn lắm..

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Đã có dịp được ăn Thắng Cố nhưng không phải ở địa điểm này. Lần sau lên sapa sẽ đến đây

----------


## thaithuy5992

cái hình k biết là của món ăn nào nhỉ?

----------

